# Melvin Manhoef On Robbie Lawler Fight



## snakerattle79 (Feb 6, 2008)

http://www.sherdog.com/videos/recent/Manhoef-Working-to-Close-Ground-Gap-2188


----------



## fightpragmatist (Dec 3, 2009)

Awesome to see and to hear, If he could get a decent ground game going or just enough to keep it on his feet. He could get a big fan base in the US with his standup skills.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

He should have taken it. Those leg kicks were brutal. Damn one punch and that's it. He should be back...


----------



## BWoods (Apr 8, 2007)

Man, Robbie looked like he had no answer for the leg kicks and was let doing leg lifts like he was a rockette. Melvin just left his hands down when he was setting up an uppercut and Robbie came down with a perfect punch. Manhoef could have survived but Lawler followed up with a brutal left hand and finished him off. Just a bad break for Melvin.

The move to ATT will help his game for sure, if he takes the ground seriously and improves his cardio he can become even more dangerous than he already is. That's a scary prospect. Melvin with even a mediocre ground game is kinda scary.


----------



## RaisingCajun (Jun 22, 2008)

No_Mercy said:


> He should have taken it. Those leg kicks were brutal. Damn one punch and that's it. He should be back...


I think saying that the leg kicks were "brutal" is an understatement. I dont think I have ever seen someone dish out that much punishment to an opponents leg. I know Lawler can not walk today. He could barely walk right after the fight.

Manhoef was VERY impressive last night. As he continues to work, he will only improve and be more of a force in the future.


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

RaisingCajun said:


> I think saying that the leg kicks were "brutal" is an understatement. I dont think I have ever seen someone dish out that much punishment to an opponents leg. I know Lawler can not walk today. He could barely walk right after the fight.


Shogun??

This just shows us again what kind of a fighter and warrior Lyoto Machida really is!!! Lawler took them for not even one round. Lyoto for *5 Rounds*!!!

The heart of a true warrior! raise01:


----------



## Ricardinho (Jun 6, 2009)

Expect the unexpected and always keep your guard high. Too bad he didnt win but these things happen...


----------



## hitmachine44 (Oct 15, 2006)

BobbyCooper said:


> Shogun??
> 
> This just shows us again what kind of a fighter and warrior Lyoto Machida really is!!! Lawler took them for not even one round. Lyoto for *5 Rounds*!!!
> 
> The heart of a true warrior! raise01:


Way to hijack the thread.:sarcastic12:


----------



## Floken (Jan 24, 2010)

Lawler never seems to be motivated for anything, he was getting owned, one punch and it's over and that is fine, but he said that was his plan?!? His plan was to get his ass kicked and then land one blind shot out of the dark? I credit him for his win but he's starting to sound like Tito, except Lawler seems to win some fights.


----------



## js1316 (Jun 17, 2007)

Definitely agree with some above posts. Melvin is gonna improve drastically after training with ATT for awhile..there isnt really any shame in being KO'd by Robbie Lawler either, everyone knows the dude has power, its just whether he decides to bring the power or not. He brought it against Melvin.

I wouldnt compare his leg kicks to Shoguns either. Comparing Manhoefs leg kicks on Lawler to Shoguns on Machida and saying Machida must be a "warrior" for taking those for 5 rounds doesnt prove anything we dont all already know. Shogun won. :thumbsup:

Edit: I lost 400k credits on Melvin in this fight.


----------



## Finnsidious (Mar 14, 2009)

Shouldn't hurt Manhoef too much, he was controlling the fight, Lawlor just got lucky with a Hail Mary shot (see Serra-GSP 1).

Man am I glad I forgot to bet on this fight, I would have bet a lot on Manhoef. Lawlor should enjoy this while he can, if they ever fight again, he will get smashed (see Serra-GSP 2).


----------



## SigFig (Sep 22, 2009)

C'mon guys... Manhoef's kicks are just a little more vicious than Shogun's.

And by "just a little", I mean a lot


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

hitmachine44 said:


> Way to hijack the thread.:sarcastic12:


Sorry my friend I had to remind you all 



Stokes said:


> I wouldnt compare his leg kicks to Shoguns either. Comparing Manhoefs leg kicks on Lawler to Shoguns on Machida and saying Machida must be a "warrior" for taking those for 5 rounds doesnt prove anything we dont all already know. Shogun won. :thumbsup:





SigFig said:


> C'mon guys... Manhoef's kicks are just a little more vicious than Shogun's.
> 
> And by "just a little", I mean a lot


lol guys come on now^^ 

Shogun has some of the most devastating Muay thai kicks in the whole MMA world. He was always feared of his brutal kicks. 

Lyoto took those brutal kicks (you could hear them clash) for now listen a whole championship bout *25min*!!!

*Lawler however took them for only 4 min!!!* 

And now take a look back on how both guys walked inside the cage after the fight ended! 

Do you know what I mean??  I guess you do^^ yea you do :thumb02:


Thats how I call somebody who has the heart of a true warrior raise01: somehting you don't see very often! Something what makes a fighter a Legend! 

Samurai blood!


----------



## BWoods (Apr 8, 2007)

BobbyCooper said:


> Sorry my friend I had to remind you all
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Having samurai blood doesn't mean he won the fight. =|

Shogun's kicks are good, but kicks like that are what Melvin does. Nobody kicks as hard as that man. Period. Antoni Hardonk maybe, but nobody else is close.


----------



## jmacjer (Mar 23, 2009)

BWoods said:


> Having samurai blood doesn't mean he won the fight. =|
> 
> Shogun's kicks are good, but kicks like that are what Melvin does. *Nobody kicks as hard as that man. Period.* Antoni Hardonk maybe, but nobody else is close.


Mirko Filipović


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

BWoods said:


> Having samurai blood doesn't mean he won the fight. =|
> 
> Shogun's kicks are good, but kicks like that are what Melvin does. Nobody kicks as hard as that man. Period. Antoni Hardonk maybe, but nobody else is close.


Well if you compare the 4 min from Melvin with the 25min leg punishment from Shogun to Lyoto, who do you think must have felt more pain? 

Let me answer it for you Lyoto 

This guy is made of something special you can't describe!!!


----------



## Notoriousxpinoy (Aug 26, 2007)

BobbyCooper said:


> Well if you compare the 4 min from Melvin with the 25min leg punishment from Shogun to Lyoto, who do you think must have felt more pain?
> 
> Let me answer it for you Lyoto
> 
> This guy is made of something special you can't describe!!!


Wow you seriously derailed and hijacked this thread with your nuthuggery


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

BobbyCooper said:


> Well if you compare the 4 min from Melvin with the 25min leg punishment from Shogun to Lyoto, who do you think must have felt more pain?
> 
> Let me answer it for you Lyoto
> 
> This guy is made of something special you can't describe!!!


Lets not ruin the thread here please. Especially when everything your saying right now cant be proved.


----------



## BWoods (Apr 8, 2007)

Macer: while I would normally agree with you, Crocop as of late has been no threat and his kicks haven't been effective against anyone. Dos Santos ate a few and just walked through them. Because Mirko's confidance is shot he doesn't have that kind of power anymore. The legkicks he landed on Hong-Man Choi only put him down after a one landed right on the knee.

Not trying to do MMA math here but compairing their power against a common opponent, Mark Hunt, Crocop landed the LHK one two seperate occasions and Hunt popped right back up. Manhoef knocked him out cold with a left sraight (if I remember correctly) If Melvin has that kind of power in his hands, his legs gotta have something similar.

Bobby: since my troll-dar is going off I'll leave you with this. Shogun's kicks were not as damaging as Melvin's. Most of them were slapping foot-kicks that didn't have much put into them because Shogun didn't feel confidant committing a ton of power into them. Not at first at least. It wasn't until round 3 that we started to see the damage being done, that was around the same time Rua was putting more into his kicks. 

Melvin had Robbie limping after two or three kicks. It was a combination of his great Muay Thai technique and Robbie defending the kicks wrong by just dead limbing on them. I think Manhoef did much more damage. Robbie is probably sporting a pair of crutches today.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

BWoods said:


> Macer: while I would normally agree with you, Crocop as of late has been no threat and his kicks haven't been effective against anyone. Dos Santos ate a few and just walked through them. Because Mirko's confidance is shot he doesn't have that kind of power anymore. The legkicks he landed on Hong-Man Choi only put him down after a one landed right on the knee.
> 
> Not trying to do MMA math here but compairing their power against a common opponent, Mark Hunt, Crocop landed the LHK one two seperate occasions and Hunt popped right back up. Manhoef knocked him out cold with a left sraight (if I remember correctly) If Melvin has that kind of power in his hands, his legs gotta have something similar.
> 
> ...


I agree with everything except the crocop mark hunt comparison thing. That personally was one of the dumbest things i read today. The reasoning behind it is so flawed that im not going to get into any further then i have.


----------



## mumblingidiot (Jan 31, 2010)

Must be the pee pee machida drinks, that's pretty special.


----------



## Bob Pataki (Jun 16, 2007)

Floken said:


> Lawler never seems to be motivated for anything, he was getting owned, one punch and it's over and that is fine, but he said that was his plan?!? His plan was to get his ass kicked and then land one blind shot out of the dark? I credit him for his win but he's starting to sound like Tito, except Lawler seems to win some fights.


I specifically recall Lawlor saying in an interview before the fight that he knows Melvin will come forward, and will look to find the opening and punish him. That's exactly what he did.

Sure, there was some luck there, but Lawlor protected his head enough to weather the storm and then delivered the big below. Melvin had his hands down, Lawlor covered up and then KOd him. Job done. I'm not saying Lawlor is the better fighter but he did what he said he would do, albeit almost crippled from leg kicks. He was better when it mattered on the night.

Melvin just made a big mistake, he's clearly a very dangerous striker but he left his hands down. I'd pick Melvin in a rematch for sure.

That KO was brutal though, he might not be the same after that.


----------



## liverpool16 (Apr 9, 2007)

*Re*

Agreed, Robbie did say that in an interview,If you watch the fight robbie was not in any trouble except those leg kicks, His hands where always high defending his face, Manhoef should have stuck to his game plan by checking with those leg kicks and to not try to finish robbie, Which was his biggiest mistake, Dont go in with your hands down.


----------



## kamikaze145 (Oct 3, 2006)

Robbie caught him, it was a great counter shot, you cant take anything away from him. It is far from easy to have the presence of mind to counter like that under that type of fire power. Manhoef looked great, made a big mistake and paid. He is still an absolute beast.


----------



## Chileandude (Jan 17, 2008)

BobbyCooper said:


> Blah blah blah, Lyoto's nuts, blah blah blah.
> 
> Samurai blood!



You are starting to be like Cote's Toxic to Lyoto.

I love me somre Dragon too, but there's no need to hijack the thread, this has nothing to do with Lyoto.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

The kicks Shogun was landing were different than Melvin's. Shogun was kicking mostly the lead leg. Melvin was just trying to literally break Robbie's leg, but really it was more of an inside sweep. Melvin has a lot more hip rotation on those though. Unfortunately he's just not a very intelligent fighter. He basically lost the only way he could lose by; submission or by a flash ko to an opponent who was obviously being outclassed. Pretty dissappointing. 

I think his most impressive win was against Cyborg and Hunt.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Om3sZo9KIxI


----------



## Machida Karate (Nov 30, 2009)

mumblingidiot said:


> Must be the pee pee machida drinks, that's pretty special.


Truest damn thing ive heard all day!! :thumbsup:

LOL Damn man i was going for Melvin to finish what he started! I was like DAMN Robbie is not going to be able to even move with a couple more of those!

Then BAM!..... :eek03:..... Bummer


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

Chileandude said:


> You are starting to be like Cote's Toxic to Lyoto.
> 
> I love me somre Dragon too, but there's no need to hijack the thread, this has nothing to do with Lyoto.


I am sorry Chil, but this needs to be pointed out from time to time. Because many many ppl tend to forget this what this guy is capable of and what he braved in this night. 

Another good example for this is Rampage vs. Forrest! But yea thats another topic...


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

BWoods said:


> Man, Robbie looked like he had no answer for the leg kicks and was let doing leg lifts like he was a rockette.


Robbie was watching his hands during the flurry, he knew Melvin would drop his hands when he went for a finish.

Smart gameplan...but he came close to getting KTFO.

I gained alot of Respect for Lawler in this victory.


----------



## ZENKI1 (Apr 19, 2009)

BobbyCooper said:


> Sorry my friend I had to remind you all
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Stop it with the Big Trouble in Little China talk... Machida has nothing comparable here so move on with it.


jmacjer said:


> Mirko Filipović


Some people jus dont truely know.


kamikaze145 said:


> Robbie caught him, it was a great counter shot, you cant take anything away from him. It is far from easy to have the presence of mind to counter like that under that type of fire power. Manhoef looked great, made a big mistake and paid. He is still an absolute beast.


Well said thank you.


----------



## Term (Jul 28, 2009)

_RIVAL_ said:


> Robbie was watching his hands during the flurry, he knew Melvin would drop his hands when he went for a finish.
> 
> Smart gameplan...but he came close to getting KTFO.
> 
> I gained alot of Respect for Lawler in this victory.


This, that is what I was thinking while watching. Melvin's punches were hard but Lawler was blocking a lot of them and had good head movement. He had his eyes on Melvin the whole time and was watching for it. He was lucky Melvin got overconfident as soon as he did, he could not have taken much more of that. If Melvin had of just kept working on his leg I don't know if Lawler could have come out for the second round.


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

Term said:


> This, that is what I was thinking while watching. Melvin's punches were hard but Lawler was blocking a lot of them and had good head movement. He had his eyes on Melvin the whole time and was watching for it. He was lucky Melvin got overconfident as soon as he did, he could not have taken much more of that. If Melvin had of just kept working on his leg I don't know if Lawler could have come out for the second round.


Yeah, I couldn't see him coming off the stool after that either.


----------



## Soakked (Feb 5, 2007)

BobbyCooper said:


> Shogun??
> 
> This just shows us again what kind of a fighter and warrior Lyoto Machida really is!!! Lawler took them for not even one round. Lyoto for *5 Rounds*!!!
> 
> The heart of a true warrior! raise01:


Ya I agree. I mean looking at the fight the first time I couldn't believe how much of a warrior he was in not even flinching. He acted like it didn't hurt at all and I know that was a lie.

Back to the thread, Lawler did his best impersonation of Scott Smith...I mean talk about come from behind. The dude freaking landed only 3 punches out of 4 in the whole round and 2 of those were knock out punches lol.


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

Soakked said:


> Ya I agree. I mean looking at the fight the first time I couldn't believe how much of a warrior he was in not even flinching. He acted like it didn't hurt at all and I know that was a lie.


I can't even describe this actually! How can you have so much self control about yourself, so much force to not even flinch ones?! There is so much discipline in this guy, something unnatural..something you can't picture! 

Lyoto must have felt tremendous pain in both legs after the bout, it's unbelivable on how far you can go as a human being. It's mind-blogging on where the human body can go and how you can control your mind and shut it down for as long as you want. 

I have so much respect and heed for this guy, I idolize him in a lot of things even through this might sound stupid..but I do!^^



Topic: Lawler did a good job!


----------



## MagiK11 (Dec 31, 2006)

hitmachine44 said:


> Way to hijack the thread.:sarcastic12:



I was thinking the exact same thing, then I read your comment LOL


----------

